# Amazing Genius Invention



## Bamby

The Swiss had/have some genius mechanical engineers and craftsmen.

Swiss-made watches are still among the best today.

A 240-year-old doll; you have never seen anything like this before.

Truly Amazing...

Watch the doll's eyes as he writes with a pen on the paper.

Yes, it is 240 years old.

This video will fascinate just about all the engineers, artists, clockmakers, doll makers, computer programmers, want-to-be inventors, or basically anyone out there that likes to tinker. This is far more than tinkering.

When you view this, think computers. Enjoy. It is truly amazing and remember, this was built in the 1770s.

Click here:Chonday


----------



## EastTexFrank

That is one of the most incredible things that I have ever seen.  

The word "genius" gets thrown around today and applied to so many things that it has almost lost all meaning.  The person that put that doll together is truly a GENIUS.  

I would love to see that thing work in person.  I could watch it for hours.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Wow is all I can say.


----------



## pirate_girl

That was awesome!


----------



## mla2ofus

Boy, that is awesome to have been built in the time it was!!
Mike


----------



## Kapitonov

Wow,that's amazing. I am impressed.


----------



## tiredretired

Genius.  Pure genius.  What a craftsman.  Amazing.


----------

